# Heat Loss Roof Pattern ???



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Many areas of the country have had snow. My area is no exception, however I have never seen what this photo shows. I attribute it to the roof rafter wood holding more heat than the under roof plywood only areas. This snow has been on most roofs for a month or more.

It looks like you could play roof top checkers. 

Parr ... Observation only!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Insulating the attic would solve that heat loss issue...

If that is wood construction roof rafters and plywood sheeting then it will eventually rot...from condensation happening in the attic....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've seen a few different patterns on roofs probably due to different insulating "techniques".





Paul


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

You can always tell a well insulated home from a poor one right after a good snow..


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I plumbed a house a few years ago that was built with those insulated panels. It was actually a barn type structure about 6000 sq ft. When the panels were shipped they also sent along about 8 cases of expanding foam for the joints. Lo and behold the entire building was finished and the cases of foam were still sitting in the basement. You could see every panel joint on the roof and we had waterlines freezing in the basement ceiling that were 3' from the exterior wall. The cold air just blew right through the joints. I left that employer before it was fixed but I heard they had to rip all of the exterior wall coverings,reclaimed barn boards, and pull the slate roof off and redo the joints. Pretty sure the G.C. went under after that one


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*John Siegenthaler article*

good article here about studs and other factors.


----------

